# ALTIMA Starting problems - Any ideas?



## Christian_C (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all:

My girlfriend's altima is having starting problems. 

It usually starts but every couple of months it fails to start. It won't start and then the problem disapears for little while and then it comes back. Last time (a few months ago), we changed the battery, and have the starter and alternator checked at sears and everything was fine. I've been reading the forums to see what other people have posted on starting problems but I'm really clueless about the problem.

Any ideas??

Christian


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

I think I have your same problem, where sometimes it doesn't start, then if you take the key out and put it back in a few times it works. There is no noise coming from the starter like it trying to turn over almost like a completly dead battery but it isnt. Ive found if I rock the car with my foot it works. But Im just waiting it out for awhile longer, my cars been doing it for 2 years now. Just every 2-5 months for no apparent reason. Im gonna tough it out till it gets really bad. Just try putting it in neutral and just moving it like 3 inches with your foot or letting it roll a little if your on an incline. See if that helps. Otherwise could be the starter, the connector to the starter, the ignition, or other things where nissan will say fix it when its broke cause we dont know whats wrong.


----------

